# I think Mir could take Fedor



## LittleJoe (Oct 15, 2006)

Honestly. His JJ is good, can take a hit and is an intelligent fighter.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I think Scarlett Johansson should have sex with me. I'm in shape, I am a snappy dresser and I watch porn. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

And I think pie is better than cake, but it doesn't make it true.


Or does it...


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

LittleJoe said:


> Honestly. His JJ is good, can take a hit and is an intelligent fighter.


Behave.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

LittleJoe said:


> Honestly. His JJ is good, can take a hit and is an intelligent fighter.


This is by far the most under-argued position I've ever seen.

Let me try one,
I think that Nate diaz could beat Fedor. He throws punches, punches can knock you out.

Wow, not to bad if I do say so myself.


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> Let me try one,
> I think that Nate diaz could beat Fedor. He throws punches, punches can knock you out.


Wait a second. I can punch too? AND kick.. Does that make me an eligible contender as well?


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

LittleJoe said:


> Honestly. His JJ is good, can take a hit and is an intelligent fighter.


You need more than this to beat Fedor, and I doubt Mir can take 'Fedor hits'.

I'll move this on over to General MMA:thumbsup:


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Don't be silly, Mir could *never* take Fedor, he could *never* take Nog either, oh wait...


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

After Mirs last fight I don't know what to think anymore. Seriously, I'm never counting him out again.


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

...I've been quite impressed with Mir, to tell you the truth. I'm quite interested to see where he'll go. And I honestly hope if Fedor goes against UFC guys, I hope he hits Brock first. Then Mir can have his shot.


----------



## shake&bake (Dec 17, 2006)

Ape City said:


> And I think pie is better than cake, but it doesn't make it true.
> 
> 
> Or does it...


this is just crazy. of course it's not true. Anyone who thinks that pie is better then cake is a tuf noob


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

I take Mir by atomic butt drop.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

if Mir can take Fedor, i can take Fedor.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

shake&bake said:


> this is just crazy. of course it's not true. Anyone who thinks that pie is better then cake is a tuf noob


Apple crumble by T{asty}KO.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

LittleJoe said:


> Honestly. His JJ is good, *can take a hit *and is an intelligent fighter.


Does Brandon Vera hit harder than Fedor? Does Marcio Cruz? Does Ian Freeman? Cos unless they do then Mir could be in trouble.



Walker said:


> I think Scarlett Johansson should have sex with me. I'm in shape, I am a snappy dresser and *I watch porn*. :thumbsup:


Well I meet a 1/3 of that criteria. D'you think I'd have a shot at her?:thumb02:



AmRiT said:


> Don't be silly, Mir could *never* take Fedor, he could *never* take Nog either, oh wait...


So are you saying you'd pick him to beat Fedor?


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah because after Fedor throws mir on his back. Mir will catch Fedor when he comes in with some crazy stupid rookie GNP. O wait nope it's Fedor he's got probably the best top game in MMA. While mir is very dangerous from his back fedor is too smart to get caught. He will stay composed and pick Mir apart on the ground and eventually force a stoppage. 

I also don't see fedor getting constantly abused with the uppercut like Nog did. Though i guess to be fair i didn't think nog would get abused with it in the first place.

So while i don't see it happening. Crazier things have happened so it's possible.


----------



## dblock (Jul 24, 2007)

I like Frank but not in a million jillion years.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

dblock said:


> I like Frank but not in a million jillion years.


... so if you start your count at the beginning of time, maybe its his time... or not...

Im betting that death takes Fedor out first... hmmm, maybe not though... tough one.


----------



## fjurado (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh Please..................Brandon Vera beat Mir........:confused03::confused03:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I can beat GSP in a wrestling match because I wear a size 13 sneaker and my breath smells like cinnamon.

Also, how much is jillion exactly?


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

If Mir brings his gun.
Maybe...


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

shake&bake said:


> this is just crazy. of course it's not true. Anyone who thinks that pie is better then cake is a tuf noob


Pecan Pie, TKO, round 1 over chocolate cake.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

LittleJoe said:


> Honestly. His JJ is good, can take a hit and is an intelligent fighter.


That could be a description of Nog. Except when Fedor fought Nog, he (Nog) had *the best jitz* and *the best chin/resiliency/recovery* in the game. Frank Mir has neither of those qualities.

And I can't really remember, but I think Fedor did pretty well against that Nog guy.

Note: Mir beating 2008 Nog has no bearing on the greatness of 2003/2004 Nog OR this potential fight.


----------



## dblock (Jul 24, 2007)

A jillion is the amount of minutes you'd have to hold your breath before Mir beats Fedor.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

I think Mir could take Fedor too...

but to clarify, I think he could *take Fedor *for a ride in his car, or take *take Fedor* out to lunch, or *take Fedor *a birthday present, or something like that. But Mir could not *take Fedor *in a barehanded fight. At least not Fedor Emelianenko.

Clearly this thread was meant to generate laughs. But hey, it's a nice change from all the GSP/BJ greasy talk. D'OH! There I said it!


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Although I think he couldn't beat Fedor, I didn't think he'd be a decent fighter coming from the WWE.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> You need more than this to beat Fedor, and I doubt Mir can take 'Fedor hits'.
> 
> I'll move this on over to General MMA:thumbsup:



...and you just closed my thread??? ohhh the irony


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Bazza89 said:


> Does Brandon Vera hit harder than Fedor? Does Marcio Cruz? Does Ian Freeman? Cos unless they do then Mir could be in trouble.
> 
> So are you saying you'd pick him to beat Fedor?


I would definitly pick Fedor to kick Frank Mir's ass!

_(Mr. Woodcock: Its a rhetorical question Farley you don't have to answer!)_

Despite Fedor hitting harder he is just a better striker overall! Frank's downfall always comes from aggressive strikers and that is exactly what Fedor is! Frank is a man that cannot take any punishment at all. 

True, his stand-up looked good in his last fight but lets face it, Big Nog's boxing is overrated.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. :thumb02:



AmRiT said:


> Don't be silly, Mir could *never* take Fedor, he could *never* take Nog either, oh wait...


Equating Nogueira to Fedor? You're a smart one.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

vaj3000 said:


> ...and you just closed my thread??? ohhh the irony


You could of easily just posted that in one of the many BJ/GSP topics, at least this is a change, silly as it may be.

Didn't feel the need for 4 topics about the same thing on one page, can you see where i'm coming from or:confused05:

I gave you some green goodness for being nasty and closing your thread anyway.. 

I digress.

How would I see a Fedor Mir fight going?

Fedor has his hands down, circling his left hand at his waist, quickly. Mir thinks this is a good opportunity to go for an uppercut, Fedor moves his head slightly causing Mir to miss, so Mir decides to go for another one. Fedor moves his head slightly again, and before Mir can throw another uppercut, Fedor bashes him with a overhand right. Jumping on him for G+P finish.


----------



## urbanator (Oct 15, 2006)

There is too much nuthugging around here which clouds the rationale. This is MMA anything can happen. Fedor admits that himself, that's why he does not like to make prediction on matches (except for his, of course).

I am a big fan of the two, but as they both stand right now, Mir will need to work on his speed and stamina in preparation for Fedor. That's where I think another match with Brock will only benefit Mir, someone who is faster and who hits harder. Eventually, if and when the two meet, at the very least a year from now, I think Mir will be prepared and can possibly pull the upset. Mir is a very intelligent fighter, I would not put money down and count him out. To me it really depends on their intelligence, abilities and their work ethic.

Too many spectators judge from past matches and think that is how the fighters will perform in future matches. It has been proven time and time again that is not the case in MMA. People learn and make adjustments. 

So the original post isn't too far fetched. Mir can beat Fedor, eventually when they meet. But again that can easily be a year or more from now.


----------



## rickrolled (Feb 3, 2009)

any guys who threatens to armbar his mom to win the title is a guy who id be worried about..lol.. that being said fedor is too good... maybe in 50 years when fedor is abt 70 the fight might go to decision..


----------



## dblock (Jul 24, 2007)

Are we talking about Fedor Jenkins


----------



## TheAbbott (Nov 25, 2008)

I dont think Fedor and Mir will ever fight. Fedor will probaly retire soon undefeated having never fought in the UFC....


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Fedor Gonzales? Gee I don't know. Fedor Perez? Probably.

Fedor Emelianenko? There's a better chance of Hong Man Choi making into the UFC than Mir even DAMAGING Fedor.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Why because he got lucky and beat Nog?


----------



## JohnnyBoy855 (May 31, 2008)

I think it would be a good fight, but I think Fedor would take it in the end. I want to see Fedor vs Lesnor that would be INSANE!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> This is by far the most under-argued position I've ever seen.
> 
> Let me try one,
> I think that Nate diaz could beat Fedor. He throws punches, punches can knock you out.
> ...


Lmao.....



AmRiT said:


> Don't be silly, Mir could *never* take Fedor, he could *never* take Nog either, oh wait...


Dont do that they're not the same and you know it....



urbanator said:


> There is too much nuthugging around here which clouds the rationale. This is MMA anything can happen. Fedor admits that himself, that's why he does not like to make prediction on matches (except for his, of course).
> 
> I am a big fan of the two, but as they both stand right now, Mir will need to work on his speed and stamina in preparation for Fedor. That's where I think another match with Brock will only benefit Mir, someone who is faster and who hits harder. Eventually, if and when the two meet, at the very least a year from now, I think Mir will be prepared and can possibly pull the upset. Mir is a very intelligent fighter, I would not put money down and count him out. To me it really depends on their intelligence, abilities and their work ethic.
> 
> ...


your crazy......


----------



## boodaddy614 (Jul 18, 2008)

HeavyRob said:


> ...I've been quite impressed with Mir, to tell you the truth. I'm quite interested to see where he'll go. And I honestly hope if Fedor goes against UFC guys, I hope he hits Brock first. Then Mir can have his shot.


I think Brock would destroy Fedor. I like Fedor (you kinda have to hes a nice guy) but I Brock is HUGE and crazy fast! He is a very aggressive fighter and really the only guy out there capable of beating Fedor. Fedor could always just submit Brock, I would give my left ball to see that fight! (just kidding the jewels stay in the family)


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> Why because he got lucky and beat Nog?


 This isnt exaclty fair Nikos, luck had nothing to do with Mir straight out did what everyone said he couldnt he outstruck Nog and finished him, saying it was lucky isnt giving the devil his due, that said is it possible Mir could beat Fedor well I suppose, Id probably even throw a couple bucks on Mir with the odds the way they would be but really neither fighter has shown anyting to justify taking the position that Mir would beat Fedor, this isnt based on Mir's strengths or Fedor's weakness's its just a wild baseless statement.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> Why because he got lucky and beat Nog?


 This isnt exaclty fair Nikos, luck had nothing to do with Mir straight out did what everyone said he couldnt he outstruck Nog and finished him, saying it was lucky isnt giving the devil his due, that said is it possible Mir could beat Fedor well I suppose, Id probably even throw a couple bucks on Mir with the odds the way they would be but really neither fighter has shown anyting to justify taking the position that Mir would beat Fedor, this isnt based on Mir's strengths or Fedor's weakness's its just a wild baseless statement.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Anything can happen in MMA. Like I said before, Brock with a few years of training might give him a good fight, but if they fought today, I don't even think Brock has the tools. I respect Mir, but Fedor has 8+ years of fighting, and no one has finished him yet. And Fedor has fought much stiffer competition than Mir. 

Off topic, but I'd sure love to see a Brock Lesnar vs. Bob Sapp fight!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MLD said:


> I respect Mir, but Fedor has 8+ years of fighting, and no one has finished him yet. And Fedor has fought much stiffer competition than Mir.


Isnt this almost exactly what everyone said before Mir/Nog, cant we just leave it at there is nothing in there records to justify the stance Mir could beat Fedor but its possible, I mean Nog and Fedor have alot of common opponents in there past and Mir suceeded in finishing Nog where all others have failed so saying Fedor has fought anyone better than Mir is all subjective to opinion.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> ...cant we just leave it at there is nothing in there records to justify the stance Mir could beat Fedor but its possible...


Okee Dokee.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Isnt this almost exactly what everyone said before Mir/Nog, cant we just leave it at there is nothing in there records to justify the stance Mir could beat Fedor but its possible, I mean Nog and Fedor have alot of common opponents in there past and Mir suceeded in finishing Nog where all others have failed so saying Fedor has fought anyone better than Mir is all subjective to opinion.


 

Toxic you gotta look at it like this.....When everyone said there was no way Mir would beat Nog it was based soley off Nog's reputation that they said that.....Nog to me...hasnt looked good since he got to the UFC and I remember thinking wow this guy looks bad now(the wins over Herring and Sylvia werent that impressive) So to say that Mir didnt have a chance against Nog seemed Dumb to me at the time......and turned out to be just that dumb, cuz we all know Mir walked through Nog......


To say that Fedor is unbeatable or is a legend that Mir doesnt stand a chance with is very true of Fedor......I mean that Fedors skills still look very sharp and his last 2 victories have been very impressive as well........when you compare the "quality" of each guys last three fights Fedor vs. Nogs you have to be more impressed with Fedor and more likely to think he is one that should be labeled "unbeatable.":dunno:

Just thoughts.....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

But in fairness are Frank Mir's last 3 wins almost as impressive as Fedors? I agree Fedor is most deserving of the "unbeatable label but my personal opinion is that everyone is beatable and IMO Mir is probably just as good as any to be that guy, dont get me wrong Im far from aggreeing that Mir could beat Fedor, Im merely stating saying it its ludicrous isnt giving Mir his credit.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> But in fairness are Frank Mir's last 3 wins almost as impressive as Fedors? I agree Fedor is most deserving of the "unbeatable label but my personal opinion is that everyone is beatable and IMO Mir is probably just as good as any to be that guy, dont get me wrong Im far from aggreeing that Mir could beat Fedor, Im merely stating saying it its ludicrous isnt giving Mir his credit.


 
I agree but in the end if you were to say Mir to you is the #3 HW then I would say he has a top 3HW chance in beating Fedor........:dunno:

I am all about Respect and really felt great for Mir after his win over Nog but still.....its Fedor.....


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

I doubt it, but I'd still like to see the fight.


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> You need more than this to beat Fedor, and I doubt Mir can take 'Fedor hits'.
> 
> I'll move this on over to General MMA:thumbsup:


Should move it to the smack talking section!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

MIR FTW lol...i love mir ha!


----------

